# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Cleveland Cavaliers



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*
Cleveland Cavaliers*
*41-29*
*Won 5**
26-10 @ home*

*








Dallas Mavericks*
* 54-17*
*lost 1*
* 24-13 @ opponents*​ 
*The Particulars*
Date: Wednesday, March 30th, 2006
Time: 4:00 PM CT
TV: unsure

*DALLAS MAVERICKS
*​ * 
**



































*
*(J. Terry, J. Stackhouse, R. Marshall, D. Nowitzki, D. Diop)























Key Reserves: Daniels, Dampier & Van Horn

CLEVELAND CAVALIERS
*
*










































*
* (E. Snow, R. Murray, L. James, D. Gooden, Z. Ilgauskas)























Key Reserves: Jones, Marshall and Pavlovic
*​ 
There is a chance Josh Howard plays, and seeing as how Dallas always seems to struggle against premier wing players his defense would prove to be a valuable commodity. If Dallas can swarm LeBron with good defense (Marquis, I'm looking at you) then we have agreat chance to win

Zydrunas is also playing great for them, if Dampier can muscle out Big Z it is another step on the road to victory. Dallas needs to focus to win this game and get back to 0.5 behind the Spurs, this is one of our toughest remaining games and no doubt the boys from Cleveland are looking for revenge on the 2nd half spanking we gave them

*LAST MEETING*: Dallas won 91-87, holding them to 8 points in the third quarter

​ <table align="center" border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="224" width="665"><tbody><tr align="center"><td align="center">*Pistons*</td><td> 
</td><td>*Mavs*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>97.3 / 95.2 (opp PG)
</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>99.3 / 92.8 (opp PG)
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>42.3 / 39.7
</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>42.4 / 38.7 
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>19.3 / 20.6
</td><td>*APG*</td><td>18.1 / 17.5
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
</td><td>
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>LeBron James 31
</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 26.3
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Drew Gooden 8.8
</td><td>*RPG*
</td><td>Dirk Nowitzki 8.9
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>LeBron James 6.7
</td><td>*APG*
</td><td>Jason Terry 3.8
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>LeBron James 1.5
</td><td>*SPG*
</td><td>Jason Terry 1.2
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Mavs-Cavs preview

* 6 p.m. today, Quicken Loans Arena, FSNSW; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270 in Spanish) 

*11:22 PM CST on Tuesday, March 28, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News* 

*Series: *Mavs lead 1-0 this season; Cavs lead 28-21 all time. 

Key matchup 


*LeBron James vs. Marquis Daniels:* Daniels is the anti-James. James was the top pick in 2003. Daniels was undrafted. Never mind that Daniels' paycheck is bigger now than James'. James is a legitimate MVP candidate because his team has an outside chance at 50 wins. Daniels, who may not start but will see James a lot, would be a lottery pick (or near it) if the 2003 draft were held again. Keeping James from having a monster night is crucial. He's led the league in scoring since March 12, averaging 35.4 points. 

Inside the Mavs 


*Stacked against them:* Including tonight's game, they play seven of their last 11 games against teams that are .500 or better, including four of them on the road. This will make it extremely tough to keep pace with San Antonio, which has six of its last 11 against sub-.500 teams. 

*Briefly:* They won the first meeting after they held the Cavs to eight points in the third quarter, fewest by an opponent in franchise history. ... They were second in the league in blocked shots going into Tuesday's action, rejecting just over six per game. 



Inside the Cavs 


*Hitting their stride:* They have won five in a row and after today they play seven of their final 11 games against sub-.500 teams. With a win to- night, they would match their victory total for last season (42). It would also put them 13 games above .500 for the first time since April 15, 1998. 

*Briefly:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas has scored in double figures in 24 of the last 25 games (17.0 ppg, 50.6 percent shooting). ... Backup guard Damon Jones is coming off his best game, 22 points with 5-of-6 3-point shooting Sunday.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*GAMEDAY*

*MAVERICKS AT CAVALIERS*

*By Dwain Price*

*Star-Telegram Staff Writer*

<!-- begin body-content --> 6 tonight,

Quicken Loans Arena

*TV: *FSN Southwest

*Radio: *ESPN/103.3 FM, KFLC/1270 AM (Spanish)

*Records: *Mavericks 54-17, Cavaliers 41-29

*Keys to the game *

*Diop returns home: *Center DeSagana Diop, barely used in four seasons with the Cavs before becoming a free agent last summer, is now a starter and an integral part of the Mavs.

*Corral the James gang: *LeBron James will likely score his 25 to 35 points, but the Mavs must contain Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Ronald Murray and Drew Gooden.

*Find some extra energy:* Because so much was put into Tuesday's 97-90 loss in Detroit, the Mavs must find a way to be re-energized in the hostile confines of Quicken Loans Arena, where the Cavs have won six in a row.


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hopefully Daniels can stay out of foul trouble this time. The Cavs are a tough team at home but I think the mavs will win this game. Prediction: Mavs win 105-99.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll be at this game tonight. Was hoping to get to see the entire team play when I bought the tickets, but injuries have decided against me.

Marquis has to stick on LeBron (assuming Josh can't play). Cleveland has nobody who can stop Dirk. Winnable game for the Mavs even with all the injuries.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Gonna be a tough game for the cavaliers, but since its at home and since the cavaliers already know they can do good against the mavs. We have a chance. If we can slow down dirk that would be nice.

Both teams have alot to play for. Mavs trying to win the division against the spurs and cavs are looking to keep homecourt. 

Plus, if the Cavs win tonight, they make the playoffs for the first time in almost 10 years


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Its funny how the Cavaliers play, after a big win we play a sub par team at home and we will play down to their level (Knicks/Bobcats). But when the big dogs come to town like Spurs,Heat,Pistons we play up to their level and pick up victories. I dont think it depends what Dirk does in this game because obviously he will get his points 25-30. And i think we can throw alot of different looks at him. I think its very possibly for you as fans to see us have Lebron/Gooden/AV all bringing different looks at Dirk throughout the game. And lately AV has been able to get into the game and frustrate the others team post players. 

I think truthfully it comes down too what PG combo shows up. Lately Eric Snow has been protecting the ball and playing great defense, while DJ off the bench has shown he can play some defense and shooting above .500 from the 3pt line in the month of March. As all Cavaliers fans know Marshall has a great game every 5 games, and lucky for you he had a great game 2 days ago against Boston, so going by that the Mavs should not worry about his corner three tonight.

Those are my thoughts, if Terry rips us up off the dribble and Dirk/Stack and company let three balls fly uncontested advantage Mavs. If the Snow/DJ combo is effective, advantage Cavaliers.

Good luck..

Predictions
103-101 (Flip game winner, assist Lebron) Cleveland


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Besides Cleveland collapsing and Dallas going on their major run in their last match up, the key to why the Mavericks outsmarted the Cavaliers was by getting the game played to their tempo. This time around, Cleveland won't want any part of Dallas' preferred tempo and style of play. The Cavs tried to match Dallas in that regard, then lost the game. This game might be a very ugly affair. Snow walking the ball up the court in his slow, usual fashion and Cleveland running only when the opportunities are obvious. As much trouble as Dirk gives Cleveland, Jason Terry is almost just as lethal. He blows past and shots over whoever Cleveland puts in the game. Being the explosive player that Terry is, he can rattle off a few plays before the Cavs know what happened.

I predict the Mavericks will get the early lead. They'll control the opening quarter. Cleveland will make a run in the second quarter to get things close by the half. But in the third quarter, Dallas will bust things open; making Cleveland go into their recent role of late, "the comeback Cavs." The question will be whether or not Cleveland has enough time? I predict this to go down to the wire, a last second play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a pretty good game so far :cheers:


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Cavaliers are actually doing good in the 3rd quarter. Wow, thats crazy.

Noo doubt, the mavs will come back tho


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Looks like there is more action in the mavs forum tonight from cavs fans, then mavs fans. 

Lebron with the trey


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

heavens to Betsy...I think we caught the Suns virus!!!


aint this our 1st losing streak of the season?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

No, Its the second losing streak, the 1st came in late November/ Early December, when the Mavs lost to the Bucks and Spurs. 

I think its pretty obvious that this team is getting run down and fairly tired. Hopefully by Friday, this team can pull itself together and find a way to beat the Magic. If they want to get credit for being a contending team in the post season, then their going to have to play like they deserve it when theres injury problems. And find a way to beat the best teams without some of their best players.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

The way the schedule makers set the season up for every team is these impossible nights of back to backs.


----------



## mavs41531 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah the schedule for the mavs as of late hasn't been too kind for the mavs. Having this tough schedule before the playoffs is a cause for concern for the mavs postseason success. Fatigue may be an issue in the playoffs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

It wasn't hard to tell that this was a game putting a well rested team aginst a team that just played a tough and physical game. That aside, with this being a playoff clinching game for the Cavs and the Mavs committing two flagrent fouls on LeBron, I can see why he went of for 46 pts.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

The injuries have sealed our regular season fate. Mavs will not be able to take first place in the division/conference/league this year. You just can't expect a team to lose half its rotation and continue to get wins. You know something is wrong when Rawle Marshall is getting major minutes in important games at this stage of the season.

There's no point in worrying about it now. What's done is done. At this point job #1 has to be getting guys back healthy and in shape for the playoffs. Dirk and JET are tired. You can see it when you watch them. They're logging a lot of minutes and carrying so much load because of all the injuries. They gotta get some rest over the next few weeks so they aren't spent by the time the playoffs get here.

The end of the regular season is disappointing. We all felt like we had it, but the health issues have been with us all year. They finally caught up with us. Now let's just make sure Josh, Devin, and Adrian are healthy before bringing them back because it's too close to playoffs to get any do-overs if they reinjure themselves.


----------

